

Vista and MS Office 2007 will transform the way people work and play(2007) - skbohra123
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2007/jan07/01-29vistalaunchpr.mspx

======
recoiledsnake
Are you new to marketing-speak hyperbole?

Anyway I think Office 2007 is a pretty good piece of software. The UI is leaps
and bounds ahead of any other ofice application.

